# Painting baseboard molding same color as chair rail and crown molding



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

With that red below the chair rail, I would leave the baseboards white if it were my house.

SirWired


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You SHOULD paint it the same color as the other trim if YOU think it would look best that way or you CAN leave it white if YOU think it looks fine the way it is. If it were MY house, I'd ask my wife.....


----------



## bobbyacro (Apr 11, 2009)

bjbatlanta said:


> You SHOULD paint it the same color as the other trim if YOU think it would look best that way or you CAN leave it white if YOU think it looks fine the way it is. *If it were MY house, I'd ask my wife*.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Stillwerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

Even without a picture, I'll bite. 
-Dark colors make a space feel smaller/constricted, but are useful for making large rooms more "cosier". Paint big, bright rooms a little darker tone. 
-Considering there is dark baseboards below with light walls above, the "feeling" of the room (I'd guess) is with an "upwards" emphasis which would showcase the ceiling, lights, and/or artwork above waist-level. 
-Painting the baseboard the same as the others will blend the transition near the floor, and keep that area simple. I would.


----------

